# Custom GoPro mounts



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

After almost losing (and / or destroying) my GoPro Wide and breaking my only seat-post mount, I decided to build a rock-solid seat-post mount and a new handlebar mount. I should be able to test them out this weekend and post a video.
Anyway, here are my two new mounts - made with a few dollars worth of hardware store PVC parts, SS clamps and 5-minute epoxy....
















P.S.
I am always interested in seeing new mounts, so please post your photos. I know that Lee and others have posted some cool ones in other forums.


----------



## smoothmove (Feb 23, 2008)

It seems that Gopro has missed the mark on quick release mounts. With both the handle bar mount and the helmet mount you have to unscrew the bolt and change around the little articulating arms.....not easy/quick to do after a few hours of riding. Having the camera mount directly to the foot mount is the way to go. One question, what glue did you use?


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks nice and simple. I plan on building a mount or two once my GoPro arrives. I do not trust the plastic mounts for such a rugged sport. 

-Brett


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

smoothmove said:


> One question, what glue did you use?


I used 5 minute epoxy. Very solid for this use and slightly flexible so it won't crack due to vibrations.


----------



## acefaser (Nov 2, 2010)

Did you rough up the plastic with sandpaper prior to gluing? I have had epoxy break free from PVC that has a smooth surface. Thanks for the picks, I could use some new mounts.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Roughing up the plastic would be a very good idea. Gives the plastic cement a good bonding surface. Also, when choosing the plastic cement (epoxy) looks at their strength in psi and make sure it is compatible with the type of plastic you are using.

-Brett


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

acefaser said:


> Did you rough up the plastic with sandpaper prior to gluing? I have had epoxy break free from PVC that has a smooth surface. Thanks for the picks, I could use some new mounts.


I used a very rough wood file. It helps quite a bit to put deep ridges in the plastic.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Anthonyi thats a nice DIY mount and a good idea as a thread.
(You should crop you pictures as they are huge)

Here's one I did


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

luap said:


> Anthonyi thats a nice DIY mount and a good idea as a thread.
> (You should crop you pictures as they are huge)
> 
> Here's one I did


That looks like a fine solution for my Yeti seat mast issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## chronohunter (Jan 12, 2007)

*Go Pro helmet custom mount*

Simple piece of CF and some plastic ties 


__
https://flic.kr/p/5226924213

Videos Here:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

luap said:


> Anthonyi thats a nice DIY mount and a good idea as a thread.
> (You should crop you pictures as they are huge)
> Here's one I did


Thanks. It is incredibly stable. Imperative for our rooty trails here.
Yea. I usually reduce but I forgot this time.
Nice job with yours also.
Here is my latest video with the new mount.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Fullsailbiker said:


> That looks like a fine solution for my Yeti seat mast issue. :thumbsup:


Nice!
If I go full face, I will borrow that idea for sure.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

I have finally modified my mounts from the original post. They are much lighter and still as sturdy.


----------



## dsamsonite (Feb 10, 2010)

What kind of epoxy are you using? I know you said 5 minute but what brand/kind? Have you tried using an epoxy putty? Thoughts? I am doing something similar but going to mount it on my stem. HAve you tried or thought about that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

dsamsonite said:


> What kind of epoxy are you using? I know you said 5 minute but what brand/kind? Have you tried using an epoxy putty? Thoughts? I am doing something similar but going to mount it on my stem. HAve you tried or thought about that. Thanks for your help.


Sorry for the delay in responding. 
It is 5 minute 2-part liquid from Loctite. Better than putty because it runs and flows into tight spots. 
I have not tried a stem mount as it will probably show too much of my brake cables, but that may be an interesting view. Post some shots.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

I have decided to get rid of my handlebar mount and modify the seat post mount to create one universal mount for both handlebar or seatpost. A Dremel has been used to remove all excess epoxy to lighten up the mount.
Here are the new photos. It has been spray painted black to match my bike, but the unpainted photos show the design better.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> Nice!
> If I go full face, I will borrow that idea for sure.


Oops. quoted the wrong post. Meant to quote...



chronohunter said:


> Simple piece of CF and some plastic ties
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

For a seatpost cam you can use the helmet mount on the rear seat rails.

Just cross the straps in back, pull tight and "buckle" each strap on the opposite side (criss-cross). I then zip tie an X on each side.

Don't forget to use the "UPd" setting so your image is right side up! A real drag in editing if your forget... depending on your software.

*ANTHONTI:* Nice work on the mounts by the way.... mounting is kinda an art form!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I might as well contribute my mounts thus far.

Here is my handlebar mount, It has worked out great so far.










And an mount for a fork level and doubles as one for the rear shock.



















I also made a chesty mount, but do not have any pictures of it yet. If anyone wants to see it I can take a couple of it,

-Brett


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Carraig042 said:


> I might as well contribute my mounts thus far.
> 
> Here is my handlebar mount, It has worked out great so far.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool.
Yea. Post them.


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is my contribution. I made this chest mount with some clear polycarbonate that I found somewhere in Home Depot, some elastic strapping from a craft store and some industrial velcro. I made a cardboard template first so that it would fit my chest and then hand sewed the straps on one side and at the attachment in the back. The thing that makes this better than the stock Go Pro chesty is that it is braced taller to stop vertical shaking. I also made it to fit me perfectly and sit very high, just out of reach of my chin. I drilled holes for ventilation and plan to attach some ribbing to elevate it from my chest for just a little more air flow. I also mount my camera up side down and attempt to always aim it so that the handlebars fill just the bottom 1/4 of the screen. 









The fall shots (with bright yellow leaves) were shot using this mount.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's my final product. I have drilled holes to lighten the mount. 
Since my new GoPro 960 came with a new "curved base" mount, I have decided to change the position of the mount. I can easily move the mount to the seat post, or simply switch camera positions for front, rear and side views from the handlebars. I'll try the new side-view tomorrow.
My latest front / rear view video is here:


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Fullsailbiker said:


> Here is my contribution. I made this chest mount with some clear polycarbonate that I found somewhere in Home Depot, some elastic strapping from a craft store and some industrial velcro. I made a cardboard template first so that it would fit my chest and then hand sewed the straps on one side and at the attachment in the back. The thing that makes this better than the stock Go Pro chesty is that it is braced taller to stop vertical shaking. I also made it to fit me perfectly and sit very high, just out of reach of my chin. I drilled holes for ventilation and plan to attach some ribbing to elevate it from my chest for just a little more air flow. I also mount my camera up side down and attempt to always aim it so that the handlebars fill just the bottom 1/4 of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that....can you provide some more shots of it so I can see how you got it all together?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I really like that....can you provide some more shots of it so I can see how you got it all together?


That is a good one. 
If you are interested in building a chest mount, here are other examples that may help you as well...
http://climbsmart.com/public/gopro-harness/
http://www.leelau.net/Misc/GoPro/feedthehabit/
http://pirochu.pinkbike.com/album/Gear/


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I really like that....can you provide some more shots of it so I can see how you got it all together?


Sure. My sewing is not exactly artful but it gets the job done. The zip tie is there because I broke the tabs off of my "J-hook" quick release. I never take it off to put it on my handlebar mount so it doesn't make much difference to me and it never rattles or shakes where it mounts to the quick release. Presently scheming a way to get a Go Pro HD, I think this mount will work well for the added heft over that of the SD model.


----------



## utah joe (Sep 16, 2008)

I havent made any custom mounts for my go-pro yet. However, many of my friends have the contour and I had some request to make an adapter that would allow the coutour to be used with the go-pro mounts. So I made this using a 3d printer:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

You might want to try a heavy duty book stapler for the straps. Much easier then sewing.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a video using almost all of my new mount's angles


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> You might want to try a heavy duty book stapler for the straps. Much easier then sewing.


Or get a Speedy Stitcher.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

After cruising through this thread; I figured I'd better upload some pics and vids of my homemade mounts.
First mount is just a short boom i made from some aluminum shower channel, a chunk of old handle bar, and a recycled lock on grip.

























Next is a chest mount. I used a 3M GoPro mount on the front of my 661 Coresaver. I was concerned about 3M mount coming off; but has put up with alot of use with no issues so far.
















https://www.pinkbike.com/v/185314/l/

Chest Mount GoPro on pinkbike.com

Last is what I call the unicorn or narwhal helmet mount.








































https://www.pinkbike.com/v/186908/l/

GoPro, Unicorn Helmet Mount on pinkbike.com


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

NastyNick said:


> After cruising through this thread; I figured I'd better upload some pics and vids of my homemade mounts.


Nice job!
That's the kind of stuff I like to see - something I can learn from.
Thanks.


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet thread!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

o0adam0o said:


> Sweet thread!


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

just wondering...how do you post a photo? I have a contraption I made but am not sure how to put the picture on the forum.

I know, it's probably something simple but I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> just wondering...how do you post a photo? I have a contraption I made but am not sure how to put the picture on the forum.
> 
> I know, it's probably something simple but I can't seem to figure it out.


It has to be a link to photo that is already on the web. Upload the photo to Facebook, etc., and find the URL of the photo. Post that here.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

got it, thanks!


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5666058695


__
https://flic.kr/p/5666626300

After about 2 times switching and then readjusting the angle of the gopro on the helmet I decided to mount a gopro mount onto the top of a gorillapod. Makes it soooo much easier to quickly take a gorillapod shot and then right back to the helmet.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

man, I am having trouble with the photo linking stuff.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't want to spend $40 on a chesty mount so I took the headband mount and turned it into a chesty mount. I opened the part that wraps around your head most the way, then I spilt the over the head strap down the middle. It ends up fitting just like a Chesty mount and has 4 points of support like it and is nice and steady. It does help that I'm only around 160lbs, because if I was much bigger it wouldn't work.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> man, I am having trouble with the photo linking stuff.


The link to your first photo is:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5666058695_32dd7b6dd1.jpg
Take this, click the photo button and add the URLs. They can be found by right-clicking on a photo and go to properties. Copy and paste the URL.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Last year I had created my own GoPro "Chesty" chest harness for my GoPro Wide as well. My first attempt at this used only the straps and mounts that were included with the GoPro. Since my first attempt, I have upgraded to padded straps as shown, but this is not necessary.
NOTE:
I did not come up with this design, but I tried to improve upon what I have seen on this forum.
Thanks to "LeeL" for posting his design on this forum for me to try to copy.
The rest of the pictures of my design, and some descriptions of the design, can be found here:
https://climbsmart.com/public/gopro-harness/


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

anthony, thanks. I have a mac and there is no right or left. I may be the only person with a Mac who hates it! I can fly on a PC. I will try your advice tomorrow from work on my PC. thanks again.


----------



## D2R (Feb 15, 2010)

davidrhorn said:


> anthony, thanks. I have a mac and there is no right or left. I may be the only person with a Mac who hates it! I can fly on a PC. I will try your advice tomorrow from work on my PC. thanks again.


Not to Hijack the thread but if you hold down Ctrl & then click it is the same as right clicking. You can also configure your mouse and or trackpad to right click as well.
Mac Right Click


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Let's give it a try:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=6b590a383d5c8ad74c577b3652ca2031


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

So here is prototype #1, of my R/C zipline dolly. It uses a brushless motor and LiPo battery system. as it sits, it can reach about 35mph.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm buying this for my Gopro once it hits the market. The ability to change directions and angles quickly and mount and dismount quickly is fantastic.

Click for video


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

you can skip ahead to about 2:00 to see the bike application.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> I'm buying this for my Gopro once it hits the market. The ability to change directions and angles quickly and mount and dismount quickly is fantastic.
> 
> Pretty cool, but I bet the price on this will be in the $500+ range.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

NastyNick said:


> So here is prototype #1, of my R/C zipline dolly. It uses a brushless motor and LiPo battery system. as it sits, it can reach about 35mph.


I am jealous  That gadget makes me wish I had a little more know-how with electronics.

A little detail on the system please


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> I am jealous  That gadget makes me wish I had a little more know-how with electronics.
> 
> A little detail on the system please


Its just a brushless motor system for a 1/18th scale r/c car/truck; with a 2.4Ghz radio and reciever. Everything else is custom fabbed. We are going to be changing the type of drive system; so its more reliable and efficient. As well as some pretty nifty electronics upgrades; to help with stability. any other specific questions???


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

> Pretty cool, but I bet the price on this will be in the $500+ range.


in that case, forget it, I will rig something myself. $50 and I would buy it.


----------



## coweater58 (Jun 18, 2010)

i looked up that camera mount. If you pre order it it's only $50 or $75 if you want the bike mount.

After seeing this thread i decided to make some myself. The first one is a steadicam. It needs some improvements. the other one is a chest mount. I saw anthonyi post on his chest mount and used his to build off of.

It's my second time using Vegas 10. i'm still learning it, i'm used to using Final Cut Pro at school.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I just went simple with my needs  No expenditure besides the Gorilla Glue & GorillaPod which I already had. The problem, as pointed out earlier, is that some of the mounts, in my case the tripod mount, requires you to unscrew the assembly. F that... That little nut can be a PitA to get in AND out of the hole it's in sometimes. Plus, out on the trail it's not something you wanna drop into the gravel.

I took a GorillaPod and the flat helmet mount from my GoPro kit and screwed a hole in the helmet mount the size of the screw on the GorillaPod attachment.









It took three different drill bits 'cause I wanted the screw to actually bite into the plastic so I started small and kept getting bigger until the screw would actually screw in. The plastic is quite hard and the screw from the GorillaPod isn't meant to work like a wood screw but it was sufficient to slightly increase the amount of contact surface between the screw and plastic.

Put some Gorilla Glue on the backside of the adhesive cover (probably won't do much good but it's a contact point so it can't hurt) and coated the inside of the hole I drilled with Gorilla Glue. Put a little water on the screw and mount and screwed it together. Let sit overnight to harden...










In the morning I had to do a little cleanup around the hole since the Gorilla Glue foams and expands slightly.

Now I've got a quick release mount for my GorillaPod to get off-camera footage


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

The 3M tape they use on the mounts is so strong that I just cut away the area I needed and it has held tight ever since. And I toss it in my backpack and jam it in my jersey pocket all the time. If it comes loose I will try your gorilla glue method though.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5666626300


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

davidrhorn said:


> The 3M tape they use on the mounts is so strong that I just cut away the area I needed and it has held tight ever since. And I toss it in my backpack and jam it in my jersey pocket all the time. If it comes loose I will try your gorilla glue method though.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5666626300


That was my first thought but I didn't think it would hold up to getting banged around, rolled over, and landed on in the backpack. Good to hear it works...


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

> That was my first thought but I didn't think it would hold up to getting banged around, rolled over, and landed on in the backpack.


Your system is much more secure, when I lose mine (which I will) I'll probably pull this thread up and do it your way. But so far it's held tight.

The problem with all of the mounting systems with Gopro is the fact that you have to screw and unscrew that thing. AND it's a pain to even turn the plastic knob, they don't leave enough space. And like you said, the little bolt is a major pain too! I lasted exactly one switch before brainstorming a way to make it a quick click switch. Not to mention how much of a pain it is to re-adjust the angle of the camera on your helmet everytime you take it off. With our systems there is no re-adjustments. I found myself much more willing to do a stationary shot knowing it will only be a matter of clicking it back on the helmet.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

big0mike said:


> That was my first thought but I didn't think it would hold up to getting banged around, rolled over, and landed on in the backpack. Good to hear it works...


Good thought. 
The 3M tape will eventually release with constant slow pressure in one direction. I have manually removed many mounts using this method, and almost destroyed my old GoPro once by assuming the tape would hold forever. The tape is actually reusable if removed correctly. Now, I always glue, wire-tie, or bolt whatever I attach to.
NOTE:
5-minute, 2-part epoxy is the easiest to work with, as you can use, or machine, your work in 15 minutes. Excess glue is removable like putty in 5 minutes. I always keep the big bottles from Home Depot around. They last for years if stored in separate zip-lock bags.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> The problem with all of the mounting systems with Gopro is the fact that you have to screw and unscrew that thing. AND it's a pain to even turn the plastic knob, they don't leave enough space. And like you said, the little bolt is a major pain too! I lasted exactly one switch before brainstorming a way to make it a quick click switch. Not to mention how much of a pain it is to re-adjust the angle of the camera on your helmet everytime you take it off. With our systems there is no re-adjustments. I found myself much more willing to do a stationary shot knowing it will only be a matter of clicking it back on the helmet.


I agree, but also check to see if you received 2 different length stems with your GoPro. Mine has a short and also a slightly longer stem. The long one tightens easily, but the short one does not have enough finger space to grip it.
A few other tips:
If you seem to be tightening the stem excessively to get the camera stable, then try replacing the capped nut with a standard nut. The capped nuts have a tendency to run out of thread space, so you are tightening against the nut cap and not the mount.
The other reason to have to over-tighten the stem is because the friction points in the mount sections may be too smooth. Try roughing the 6 surfaces slightly in an X-pattern. This will allow the sections to bite without too much screw pressure.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow! All great advice. 

My goal is to try to have as many mounts as possible simply click in place, with minimal adjusting. I would love for GoPro to have some sort of marking system so you could remember what angle it's set at instead of trying to guess. I loved being able to switch to the gorillapod and back to my helmet with no adjusting. But if I did have to adjust I would much rather just line up two markings, if they had that available. Does that make sense?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> Wow! All great advice.
> 
> My goal is to try to have as many mounts as possible simply click in place, with minimal adjusting. I would love for GoPro to have some sort of marking system so you could remember what angle it's set at instead of trying to guess. I loved being able to switch to the gorillapod and back to my helmet with no adjusting. But if I did have to adjust I would much rather just line up two markings, if they had that available. Does that make sense?


With the Wide, this is less of a problem, but if necessary, check out the back of the camera and try putting a line with a narrow file across the back of the mount section, then line up the lines.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

cut a piece of 1/4in plexiglass to fit on water bottle mounts, seem to work pretty good



















sample video


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a great idea for a mount, I will have to make one of those.

I have used the handlebar/seatpost mount on the top tube to get a similar view but I like yours better.

here is a vid trying different camera angles/mounting positions starting about 3/4 of the way through, the first 3/4 is using the chesty mount.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

simple78 said:


> cut a piece of 1/4in plexiglass to fit on water bottle mounts, seem to work pretty good
> sample video


Good angle.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

simple78 said:


> cut a piece of 1/4in plexiglass to fit on water bottle mounts, seem to work pretty good
> 
> sample video


Does that get in the way of pedaling? I like the idea.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> in that case, forget it, I will rig something myself. $50 and I would buy it.


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97103764/capture-camera-clip-system
Pledge $50 before June and get one cheaper than they will be for retail. This guy must be ecstatic, he was try to raise $10k for this and he's already at $180k+ :eekster:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> Does that get in the way of pedaling? I like the idea.


I have used it a couple of times without any issues, so no never got in the way of pedaling


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

whoopwhoop said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97103764/capture-camera-clip-system
> Pledge $50 before June and get one cheaper than they will be for retail. This guy must be ecstatic, he was try to raise $10k for this and he's already at $180k+ :eekster:


From what I've read, the first 100 will be post-prototypes; not quite in production. I would be extra careful and use a backup system (e.g., camera strap) until these are proven solid. I'm sure they will not be responsible if your $1,000+ camera hits the ground; unless you sue, of course.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm wondering if this contraption would work at high speed. For instance, setting up a gorillapod and then riding by, would it be able to still track you?

http://www.indiegogo.com/Mobile-Video-Accessory


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

davidrhorn said:


> I'm wondering if this contraption would work at high speed. For instance, setting up a gorillapod and then riding by, would it be able to still track you?
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/Mobile-Video-Accessory


I don't know, but that is cool! I guess speed would definitely be a determining factor for trail side use. I would definitely be interested.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

davidrhorn said:


> I'm wondering if this contraption would work at high speed. For instance, setting up a gorillapod and then riding by, would it be able to still track you?
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/Mobile-Video-Accessory


That's a very cool and interesting idea:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

davidrhorn said:


> I'm wondering if this contraption would work at high speed. For instance, setting up a gorillapod and then riding by, would it be able to still track you?
> 
> http://www.indiegogo.com/Mobile-Video-Accessory


Maybe. Pretty cool anyway!


----------



## RMRetherford (Jun 13, 2011)

*my GoPro mount*

Sweet, I have a similar set up with the PVC but mine extends out about 4 inches from the bottom tube to give a goov view of the tire and shocks as well. I used a threaded piece of PVC for the arm so it can easily be removed. Also I drilled the end and ran a stainless screw which bolts to the tripod mount for the gopro its a 1/4x20 thread. Ill post some pics when im able. Im a new mtbr member so it wont allow me to post pics.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

RMRetherford said:


> Sweet, I have a similar set up with the PVC but mine extends out about 4 inches from the bottom tube to give a goov view of the tire and shocks as well. I used a threaded piece of PVC for the arm so it can easily be removed. Also I drilled the end and ran a stainless screw which bolts to the tripod mount for the gopro its a 1/4x20 thread. Ill post some pics when im able. Im a new mtbr member so it wont allow me to post pics.


You can just throw a photo on line somewhere and copy the link (URL) as text into your post, in between these tags
IMG]https://www.your-site.com/your-photo.jpg[/IMG
(In my example above, you will need to replace the first and last brackets, which I removed as an example.)
Photos don't get uploaded in this forum as they do on Facebook, etc. You can only post the link to photos that are already on line.
You can also just post the link to the photo without the IMG tags.


----------



## RMRetherford (Jun 13, 2011)

*My Mounts*

Nope still wont let me post as a new user have to make 10 post before i can add any links. Ill get back yo you all.

Edit: Can you view my pics in my user gallery? also I'll add a link to a video so you can see my angle of view.


----------



## RMRetherford (Jun 13, 2011)

*my mount*

OK I have 10 posts now




























and here is a short clip showing the angle


----------



## mtbrider21 (Apr 14, 2006)

NastyNick said:


> After cruising through this thread; I figured I'd better upload some pics and vids of my homemade mounts.
> 
> Last is what I call the unicorn or narwhal helmet mount.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to recall where you got the bar for the narwhal from? I'm also assuming that the back of the mount has a counter weight attached, can you provide more details on this entire setup?

Cheers - Michael


----------



## mtbrider21 (Apr 14, 2006)

*narwhal mount questions*



NastyNick said:


> After cruising through this thread; I figured I'd better upload some pics and vids of my homemade mounts.
> 
> Last is what I call the unicorn or narwhal helmet mount.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to recall where you got the bar for the narwhal from? I'm also assuming that the back of the mount has a counter weight attached, can you provide more details on this entire setup?

Cheers - Michael


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

mtbrider21 said:


> Would you happen to recall where you got the bar for the narwhal from? I'm also assuming that the back of the mount has a counter weight attached, can you provide more details on this entire setup?
> 
> Cheers - Michael


Would you be so kind as to remove the duplicate (quoted) photos from your last post? They take up a lot of room. Thanks.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

I got the aluminum tubing from a machine shop. Its 5/8" O.D. The counterweight is also aluminum. 
1 3/4" diameter, 2 1/2" long.


----------



## mike27t (Jun 8, 2011)

Real interesting ideas in here :thumbsup:


----------



## MCM990 (Jul 31, 2006)

Those mounts look great. Inspired me to make some of my own.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my chest mount:
The rest are on my website at https://climbsmart.com/public/gopro-harness/index.htm#3


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

*R/C Zipline Dolly, Prototype #3*

Just got our third version all put together; here is a real short clip from its first test run.
The light wasn't that great. More to come.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/205910/l/

Quick Test: Prototype R/C Zipline Dolly #3 on pinkbike.com


----------



## RSMarco (Mar 7, 2008)

simple78 said:


> cut a piece of 1/4in plexiglass to fit on water bottle mounts, seem to work pretty good


Thanks for sharing this, I think it is fantastic but simple..!


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

do you have any problems with your knee hitting the plexiglass?


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

nevermind, I went back and saw you already answered it. My bad.


----------



## MCM990 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

Just got my GoPro today...I was thinking about combining the straps from my Camelbak with a chest harness. Has anyone seen or done anything like this?


----------



## Launch Helmet Cams (Apr 19, 2011)

RSMarco said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I think it is fantastic but simple..!


I love this mount - very simple but it looks really solid.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

96p993 said:


> Just got my GoPro today...I was thinking about combining the straps from my Camelbak with a chest harness. Has anyone seen or done anything like this?


https://climbsmart.com/public/mtbr/mount3.jpg


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

anthonyi said:


> https://climbsmart.com/public/mtbr/mount3.jpg


Interesting...I would like to know more about its stability...Do you have any videos?

Cool idea though


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

96p993 said:


> Interesting...I would like to know more about its stability...Do you have any videos?
> Cool idea though


As is, its stability was probably questionable, but it was never used since I purchased a Wingnut shortly after this photo was taken and my wife inherited my Camelpak.
A simple upgrade would have been some sort of a wide / fitted back-plate of urethane foam (like a man-bra cup - LOL) to stop the sideways motion.


----------



## Picmention (Jul 20, 2011)

well done man


----------



## objet (Oct 12, 2005)

I made a mount by attaching a flat adhesive GoPro mount with two bolts through a flat-topped headset topcap. Works ok, but there is some high frequency vibration. Nice and smooth when the bike is in the air. Can't see the stem in shot when using 720p 16:9 mode. I will post pics when I get to 10 posts.

I also made one from an old Vistalite handlebar mount for attaching to the seatpost. This one works really well. I tried it on the handlebars but with less success.

Strangely, on playback, even when the image is jumping up and down with vibration, the lens flare is perfectly smooth.


----------



## pkb4112 (Dec 2, 2010)

*DIY x-grip*

DIY x-grip


----------



## objet (Oct 12, 2005)

RSMarco said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I think it is fantastic but simple..!


I will pinch that idea too. I was wondering what I could use those bolts on the downtube for and that looks like just the ticket.


----------



## gbuckham (Apr 1, 2010)

Thought I'd share some of the custom mounts I've made for the GoPro.









Example footage: Pugsley on Patrol 55
Finished version was painted black.









Example footage: Pugsley on Patrol 66
Note: GoPro zip-line shot after 1:35mins. Other foootage by Panasonic SD900









Example footage: Pugsley on Patrol 65


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is the latest video from my dolly.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/207393/l/

R/C Zipline Dolly Prototype #3, Test #2 on pinkbike.com


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

*Cutting/drilling plexiglass*

Great idea. What did you use to cut the plexiglass?



simple78 said:


> cut a piece of 1/4in plexiglass to fit on water bottle mounts, seem to work pretty good
> 
> sample video


----------



## objet (Oct 12, 2005)

Very slick, Nick.

I will definitely get a zipline setup happening, but a very dodgy one, might even use foam to brake it as it hits the tree the line is attached to.

I am quite a fan of leaving a GoPro on 2sec still mode, there are usually 2 or 3 great shots out of the 1000 or so it takes. Much like most people use "normal" digital still cameras.


Come on 10 posts!:madman:


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

BiciMapas said:


> Great idea. What did you use to cut the plexiglass?


I used a dremel with a cut off blade, and sandpaper to round over the edges.


----------



## illbedeadbefore30 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

NastyNick said:


> After cruising through this thread; I figured I'd better upload some pics and vids of my homemade mounts.
> First mount is just a short boom i made from some aluminum shower channel, a chunk of old handle bar, and a recycled lock on grip.
> 
> 
> ...


you might want to make sure that unicorn mount will break free decently easy, or you might be breaking your neck instead of protecting your head if you fall, and need to make use of the helmet.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

People,
Do we really need to see the same pictures over and over and over and over and over?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

anthonyi said:


> People,
> Do we really need to see the same pictures over and over and over and over and over?


Some haven't clued into editing quotes.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> Some haven't clued into editing quotes.


Yep.


----------



## T-Fish (Aug 22, 2011)

anthonyi said:


> People,
> Do we really need to see the same pictures over and over and over and over and over?


Obviously.


----------



## SHawthy33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just ordered a GoPro finally today. Went with the motorsports package as the camera will be seeing multi-sport use very soon. 

I definitely will be making some mounts for my bike, may even start dummy'ing some ideas into cardboard tonight and picking up some materials. A slew of custom mounts will be used for my quad as well, I'll post some mount-builds once it happens. 

Love the ideas so far.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jul 15, 2005)

Good info here thanks


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

uncle stinky said:


> good info here thanks


----------



## Silviu (Sep 20, 2011)

great tips! thanks!


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi

Just got my gopro hd, i was wondering if i attached my gopro to a hardtail bike seatpost and rode it offroad, would the vibrations break the camera in the long run?

I was just curiouse because shurely the camera is taking a bit of a shake in!

Also is it worth updating my firmware?

Yours sincerely
Wayne


----------



## Launch Helmet Cams (Apr 19, 2011)

frehgv said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my gopro hd, i was wondering if i attached my gopro to a hardtail bike seatpost and rode it offroad, would the vibrations break the camera in the long run?
> 
> ...


The GoPro cameras are pretty damn tough and given that they don't have any moving parts it should be fine for that set-up. I think the problem will more likely be that the video will have a lot of vibration in it so you aren't going to want to watch hours of it set up like that. Setting up on your seat post will be good to get a different angle every now and then to create different angles for editing videos but I don't think you'll want to use this set-up as your primary shot.

If what you are riding over is smooth enough to get a half decent shot then I am sure the GoPro will handle many hours of that level of vibration.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Launch Helmet Cams said:


> The GoPro cameras are pretty damn tough and given that they don't have any moving parts it should be fine for that set-up. I think the problem will more likely be that the video will have a lot of vibration in it so you aren't going to want to watch hours of it set up like that. Setting up on your seat post will be good to get a different angle every now and then to create different angles for editing videos but I don't think you'll want to use this set-up as your primary shot.
> 
> If what you are riding over is smooth enough to get a half decent shot then I am sure the GoPro will handle many hours of that level of vibration.


Thanks for reply

Is it advisable to do gopro firmware update?

Yours sincerely
Wayne


----------



## Launch Helmet Cams (Apr 19, 2011)

frehgv said:


> Is it advisable to do gopro firmware update?


Yep, it's always a good idea to be running the latest firmware on your GoPro. You will definitely need the latest version of the firmware if you want to run it in upside down mode which you may need to do if you use the seatpost mount.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Launch Helmet Cams said:


> Yep, it's always a good idea to be running the latest firmware on your GoPro. You will definitely need the latest version of the firmware if you want to run it in upside down mode which you may need to do if you use the seatpost mount.


What if i'm already happy with the way my camera is, does the firmware improve recording quality?

If i don't install it is it bad for the gopro cam in the future?

I already have the upside down mode aswell.. does this mean i could have the latest version?

Thanks for replies

Yours sincerely
wayne


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

frehgv said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my gopro hd, i was wondering if i attached my gopro to a hardtail bike seatpost and rode it offroad, would the vibrations break the camera in the long run?
> 
> ...


I use my seat post mount all the time on some very rough trails. No problems.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

anthonyi said:


> I use my seat post mount all the time on some very rough trails. No problems.


Do you worry about the firmware updates?

I don't see them being any good to me..

The gopro hd has everything i really need. Does the firmware improve video quality?

When ever i do stuff like updating the firmware i always have problems!

Thanks for reply

Yours sincerely
Wayne


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

frehgv said:


> Do you worry about the firmware updates?
> 
> I don't see them being any good to me..
> 
> ...


You dont really need the update, it won't effect the video quality. but if you use it upside down or for 3D you may want to update, also I think it also makes it so you can use some of the newer accesories like the battery bac pac and the video viewer


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

simple78 said:


> You dont really need the update, it won't effect the video quality. but if you use it upside down or for 3D you may want to update, also I think it also makes it so you can use some of the newer accesories like the battery bac pac and the video viewer


Why do i need to update for the upside down mode?

Does the gopro not come with it? because i've got upside down mode

thanks for all the helpfull info everyone

Yours sincerely
Wayne


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey

I can't seem to find my sierial number on my gopro is it the one on a silver sticker with barcode when you take the battery out?

many thanks guys


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

frehgv said:


> Why do i need to update for the upside down mode?
> 
> Does the gopro not come with it? because i've got upside down mode
> 
> ...


If you allready have the Upside down mode you probably allready have the current firmware.

My gopro did not have the upside down mode but I got it over a year ago.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

frehgv said:


> Do you worry about the firmware updates?
> 
> I don't see them being any good to me..
> 
> ...


Always do your firmware updates. They usually include bug fixes.


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

How often do they bring out new firmwares?

But sometimes they can bring bugs!!!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

frehgv said:


> How often do they bring out new firmwares?
> 
> But sometimes they can bring bugs!!!


All of your questions can be answered here:
GoPro Customer Support - Contact Us for Knowledge & Instruction


----------



## klif01 (Nov 9, 2011)

how about a backpack mount to get a good third person shot of you riding? 

I dig the narwall mount


----------



## frehgv (Dec 1, 2010)

anthonyi said:


> Always do your firmware updates. They usually include bug fixes.


Turns out i never needed to do the firmware update 
Checked it online if its a bigger sirial number than the one it said on there website
its already done!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

frehgv said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my gopro hd, i was wondering if i attached my gopro to a hardtail bike seatpost and rode it offroad, would the vibrations break the camera in the long run?
> 
> I was just curiouse because shurely the camera is taking a bit of a shake in!


 You will be surprise how stable it will look. Here's one I did.

http://www.cyclingtrek.org/video/Cedro ST 2010.wmv


----------



## chuscoto (Nov 15, 2011)

good post


----------



## karltimber (Sep 24, 2011)

stunning video and an excellent thread.

It's just amazing that now we can attached hd gear to bikes and load up to the web - for all to see and even better is the help supplied here - I bow to you all :thumbsup:

K


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been looking at ideas on here and trying to think of a stable mount on my helmet. This is my attempt at a scorpion, unicorn what ever you want to call it. I was just testing so yes that is a brush on my head ;-) I will be using a carbon pole with a counter weight for the finished mount. This was just a test for angles and pole length.

Small test video in my kitchen.
GoPro Scorpion Cam Test on Vimeo






The Mount is an old Mini pump braket:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

karltimber said:


> stunning video and an excellent thread.
> 
> It's just amazing that now we can attached hd gear to bikes and load up to the web - for all to see and even better is the help supplied here - I bow to you all :thumbsup:
> 
> K





chuscoto said:


> good post


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's how I mounted my Go Pro to my stem. The first problem was keeping it light, and how to use the provided mount on a round stem. Since I am into building RC planes, I had some extra balsa wood laying around. I thought if I could stick some on the edges on the mount, I could sort of make a semi radius to match the diameter of the stem if I used enough 3M outdoor double sided tape. Meh, my first try.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Here's how I mounted my Go Pro to my stem. The first problem was keeping it light, and how to use the provided mount on a round stem. Since I am into building RC planes, I had some extra balsa wood laying around. I thought if I could stick some on the edges on the mount, I could sort of make a semi radius to match the diameter of the stem if I used enough 3M outdoor double sided tape. Meh, my first try.


Be weary. I almost lost my GoPro by using the best DS tape I could find and assuming it would hold.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

MREGAN said:


> I have been looking at ideas on here and trying to think of a stable mount on my helmet. This is my attempt at a scorpion, unicorn what ever you want to call it. I was just testing so yes that is a brush on my head ;-) I will be using a carbon pole with a counter weight for the finished mount. This was just a test for angles and pole length.


I forgot about this thread. Here is my first ride with the boom I showed you above.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Another quick release tripod mount. (referring to https://forums.mtbr.com/8042044-post54.html )

That Gopro tripod mount is a waste of money and a pain to use. Described below might be the easiest project ever for a homebrew Gopro mount---and you already have it.... So I hope you saved that large plastic square base that the camera was mounted on when you bought it.

You can cut it down. In my case I used a bandsaw. I cleaned up the edges with a belt sander

Drill a hole. If you have a 1/4 tap, drill it smaller than 1/4 inch and tap it. If not, drill it .265" get a 1/4 -20 nut.



Mount it on your tripod.



Done.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

lidarman said:


> Another quick release tripod mount. (referring to https://forums.mtbr.com/8042044-post54.html )
> 
> That Gopro tripod mount is a waste of money and a pain to use. Described below might be the easiest project ever for a homebrew Gopro mount---and you already have it.... So I hope you saved that large plastic square base that the camera was mounted on when you bought it.
> 
> ...


Very slick idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

FYI...
Some great chest-mount information is here...
http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-helmet-cams/three-chest-mounted-camera-videos-547174.html


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Another quick release tripod mount. (referring to http://forums.mtbr.com/8042044-post54.html )


Nice. Thanks Rich


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Another quick release tripod mount. (referring to http://forums.mtbr.com/8042044-post54.html )
> 
> That Gopro tripod mount is a waste of money and a pain to use. Described below might be the easiest project ever for a homebrew Gopro mount---and you already have it.... So I hope you saved that large plastic square base that the camera was mounted on when you bought it.
> 
> ...


Neither of mine came mounted on a large plastic piece. It was actually just on a standard adhesive mount stuck to a piece of black plastic.
Great idea though! I'll have to mod one.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I use that black plastic square as my actual tripod. I do a lot of filming with it like that.

[Deleted by administrator; linking to site hosting malware]

This video was made using that as the tripod. Being so low it does great job of catching the leaves as you blow past.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Jason B said:


> I use that black plastic square as my actual tripod. I do a lot of filming with it like that.


Beats trying to balance the thing on the clip like I always try to do!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

anthonyi said:


> Beats trying to balance the thing on the clip like I always try to do!


I got a trick for that...that I use a lot for my still camera.. Get a beanbag or make one by filling up a sunglasses bag with beans or dried corn....put the camera on that and point it where you want.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

lidarman said:


> I got a trick for that...that I use a lot for my still camera.. Get a beanbag or make one by filling up a sunglasses bag with beans or dried corn....put the camera on that and point it where you want.


Good thought. Thanks.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

I needed a thread like this! Seeing all this stuff makes me come up with ideas for a chesty. Thanks!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

JeffGabriel said:


> I needed a thread like this! Seeing all this stuff makes me come up with ideas for a chesty. Thanks!



Don't forget to post a few pictures when you are done.


----------



## stoneyfromgermany (Jan 11, 2012)

nice "personal" mounts :-D


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

DIY Chesty using the display lid of the box. The straps and clips were salvaged from old bags.

Cost of project. $ZERO$


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

discombobulated_conundrum;8956468
DIY Chesty using the display lid of the box. The straps and clips were salvaged from old bags.
Cost of project. $ZERO$[/QUOTE said:


> Nice job!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Made my own quick DIY seat post mount after my buddy when over the handlebars twice behind me yesterday, i promised i wouldn't miss it again haha.

Just used some mounting foam on the inside of the pvc to get a snug fit, cut about an 1/8 section of the pvc out so that i could use the hose clamps to keep it tight...works like a charm, now i just need to get my car back from the shop to get my mounts out of the trunk!


























Edit: Also old reflector brackets make the perfect/easiest handle bar mounts ever.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

*DIY Chest mount*

I thought I'd share my recent DIY project. I never used or planned on using the head strap mount that came with my GoPro and I only sparingly used the chest mount harness I bought for $40. So I took ideas from here and other web searches and came up with this...
So I used both elastic straps that came on the head strap mount and attached a couple buckles from the waist belt of an old backpack. Then added two nylon straps with buckles for the shoulder part of the harness and BAM! Now I can return the chest mount harness and get the LCD back pack 
For some reason the flickr link isn't showing up, at least on my computer so here's the link,
DIY CHESTY | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow your's looks a better than mine! haha, this is just a pinned together proto...my salvaged backpack straps weren't long enough :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

thought i'd throw this update out there...made a functional version using some nylon strap, clips, and sliders. the base is made out of the bottom of an old disc golf bag, two pieces sewn together. Seems to work pretty well just riding around the house, i'll be taking it out this afternoon to give it a full test.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd recommend mounting the camera upside down and angling it as far up as you can so it almost points at your chin. It will seem way off when walking around but should be close to perfect when riding.


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

I love some peoples creativity


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

NastyNick said:


> Here is the latest video from my dolly.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/207393/l/
> 
> R/C Zipline Dolly Prototype #3, Test #2 on pinkbike.com


3-axis camera gimbal for GoPro (back cage) by sfx on Shapeways

Have you looked into all various gimbal mounts in the FPV rc community???


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Boobslappy said:


> 3-axis camera gimbal for GoPro (back cage) by sfx on Shapeways
> 
> Have you looked into all various gimbal mounts in the FPV rc community???


Well i'm sure we haven't seen everything thats out there; but we've done plenty of research.
Check us out on Facebook, LineCam Systems.






This is our current carriage.


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure why the vids didn't post; here are some links to a vid of the rigging setup process, and some quick clips from the slalom play loop.
LineCam Rigging Set-Up Video - Pinkbike.com
Slalom Quick Clips Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

nice!


----------



## zenxteninc (May 18, 2012)

*If you break those your a hurtin unit.. *

There are some creative mounts out there. I was looking at a 360 swivel option that some moto guys wear.. May have to try one of those. Here is one that I did recently.. Looking at making one for my ankle when I surf. Nice work by the way burly foo shoaa..

You can view my mount on youtube search for zenxteninc that will do it..


----------



## dfilp (Jul 3, 2011)

Very good ideas !


----------



## lardo (Aug 10, 2011)

kyle_vk said:


> Edit: Also old reflector brackets make the perfect/easiest handle bar mounts ever.
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/kyle_vanklompenberg/2012-03-15_17-29-28_992.jpg


That's a great idea. Thanks.

I completely forgot I had a bunch of those reflector brackets.

Now, I will see how well they hold up.


----------



## stalks (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I'd recommend mounting the camera upside down and angling it as far up as you can so it almost points at your chin. It will seem way off when walking around but should be close to perfect when riding.


This is very true. way too many chest mount vids getting around that are pointed at the ground whilst riding


----------



## C-man23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just bought a gopro yesterday and was doing some research on how to mount it to get the best video and came across these. Thought they were really cool and worth passing on.
DIY Steadycam
DIY Steadicam
DIY Glidecam
How To Shoot Video with DIY Glidecam


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I guilt a mount for teh water bottle area using 1/4" acrylic - works great let me know what you think:






LOWER RUSH DRAPER UTAH. from mojojojoaf on Vimeo.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad to see that this thread is still going strong! Please post pictures of your mounts!


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been experimenting with different mounting options for my gopro using a mini ultrapod tripod. Its dead handy to use because of the attached velcro strap and the ball joint. Its not the most robust mount but is quick and easy for adding different views

First in response to another thread asking for headbadge mounts here is one I think will work easily. I havent tried it. You can see a couple of big zip ties reinforcing it to reduce shake



















Now a couple on the down tube pointing at the point where the wheels meet the ground. Originally used this to show how well the Moonlander works in the sand, front and back



















Lastly the ultrapod mounted to a pole and then mounted to a chainstay to give an off the back close to the ground view.










There are 2 videos here http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-pov-cameras/fatbike-desert-gopro-videos-794288.html that used these (not the headbadge mount) options

Thanks to all who have posted their mounts, its given me lots to think about and work on, shukkran. :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

More great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Goprocowboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice three axis gimbals for the GoPro...
Hero 1000 » Photo Higher

So fluffy it hurts!

GPCB


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Goprocowboy said:


> Nice three axis gimbals for the GoPro...
> Hero 1000 » Photo Higher
> 
> So fluffy it hurts!
> ...


No price?


----------



## Goprocowboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Brand new and being produced as we speak. I am not sure about price, but I think he is close to release? Sorry that is all that I know.
GPCB


----------



## anrive (Dec 29, 2010)

Any news on the three axis gimbals?? Has it been released yet?


----------



## Alexe (Jan 1, 2010)

My first post here! I picked up this idea somewhere on the internet, can't remember where...

Our new Mountain Bike GoPro Mount | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here is a short movie testing this custom mount in my backyard. I mounted it on both on the front and the rear brake caliper mount. Next step is testing it on rougher trails, but i'll have to wait just a little more for the spring... 

First Hero3 Movie - YouTube

Cheers, Alex

btw, i hate youtube downsizing video quality... the original export looks much better


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

*vented helmet mount*

i've had the gopro for over a year now with only a handful of usage since the seatpost mount playback was extremely jittery. i tried the chest mount but withe the camelback on it was uncomfortable. yesterday i finally tried the vented helmet mount but the plastic clips were not strong enough so i replaced it with industrial velcro and so far so good!!! and only $17!


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Alex, 
What are the different mounts you used for the video and where did you get them? I have a Hero2 model and am looking to add different perspectives to my videos.
Thnx, 
Hawk



Alexe said:


> My first post here! I picked up this idea somewhere on the internet, can't remember where...
> 
> Our new Mountain Bike GoPro Mount | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


----------



## byronicb (Apr 6, 2013)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> DIY Chesty using the display lid of the box. The straps and clips were salvaged from old bags.
> 
> Cost of project. $ZERO$


Thanks for the inspiration discombobulated_conundrum.

Here is a version I made which is even more budget and only took about 10 minutes to put together - also for $0.

I burned slices into the display lid using a hot butter knife, and rounded the sharp edges with the same hot knife. threaded through an elastic strap cut from an old mtb light head strap and it's done.

I put my camelbak on, sit the plate against my chest and just loop the strap around the two backpack side straps, thread the free end through the plastic clip, pull tight and it sits solid as a rock.

I used Mr Lynch's suggestion of mounting upside down and pointing the camera upwards towards my chin, works a treat.


----------



## Dow Hil (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys do top looking mount, there are awesome.

Here's mine but nothing compare to somes really nice out here 

How to do a free GoPro chest harness... almost out of the box - YouTube


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

A piece of steerer tube, a stem cap, a 1/4" bolt, a GoPro tripod mount and a cheap Velcro mount.










And when it's all put together.



















Still need to test it.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's my chest mount.


----------



## the petes (Mar 26, 2014)

Great thread.

I like my gopro, I use it alot on the slopes but biking has been rough due to the vibrations, so I'll try out some of these ideas mentioned here.


----------



## brian_aquaminor (Sep 17, 2014)

*Aquaminor Talon Gopro Mount*

Hey Gang,

This thread has some awesome mounts! Aquaminor has developed the Talon action camera mount for Gopro cameras. We just launched our Kickstarter project. The Talon utilizes 4 contouring hemispherical surfaces that allows for numerous camera angles, you can lock in those angle using an easy clamping mechanism. Check out our Kickstarter project.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2051638567/talon-a-rigid-yet-adjustable-gopro-mount-for-bikes


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

Well--I went ahead and backed the project--if it makes it I will make sure and post when I get to try it out.


----------



## BC (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been testing and making these for over a year specifically for mountain bikes. There are some example video's to check out. Quick change mounting system. All parts are precision machined for direct mounting points. No foam/rubber between mounting surfaces. Any flexible material between the mounting surfaces leaves room for movement (Shake) in the camera. The heart of the system is the machined Door interface eliminating the flexy plastic mounts.

All metal mounts are anodized black. The Torso Harness is a combination of machined HDPE and aluminum using our exclusive "gloves friendly" latching system and ultra wide platform.


----------



## brian_aquaminor (Sep 17, 2014)

*Thank you!*



orind said:


> Well--I went ahead and backed the project--if it makes it I will make sure and post when I get to try it out.


Hello orind, thank you backing our project! Check out our updates to see Talon's performance!


----------



## Fakawi (Apr 12, 2005)

My cheap chestmount:






FakawiTribe.com - Fakawi IKEA GoPro Chestie Hack


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, some of these mounts are really ghetto! I have used RAM mounts in the past to mount Contour & GoPro cameras. Picked up a couple of Sony AZ1 Mini Action Cams and wanted something smaller and more refined than the RAM stuff. The Sony mounts are rather large and the GoPro bicycle mount is a disaster. So I created a few mounts in FreeCAD and am currently having them printed by Shapeways.

Here is a link to a 27.2 and 31.6 seat post clamp for the GoPro.
GoPro Seatpost Mount 31.6 x 17° on Shapeways
GoPro Seatpost Mount 27.2 x 17° on Shapeways

My original attempt had the arm extending straight out from the mount, but I have found that this limits the movement a bit. With a 17° angle, the arm is parallel to the ground with most standard geometries. Here is a picture of the original mount. The new angled mount should be here by the end of the week.










Why aren't threads like this stickied!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Custom camera mounts*

I posted these a long time ago but I thought it would be good to bring them back. If you use RAM mounts here is what I did for a rear wheel skewer mount.

Took a ball mount with the 1.4 x 20 threads and retapped it a bit larger so I could insert a 5 mm insert









Then used it in place of a skewer nut.









Here is a replacement for a top cap.









Same top cap screw with RAM mount attached.









The skewer mount needs to be redone and I am still thinking about how to do it, I cannot get it to stay tight after a lot of bouncing down the trail.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

I decided to make my mounts much more robust. Rather than using multiple adapters connected together, I am 3D printing some direct camera to GoPro mounts. Using GoPro as a "standard" monuting system makes a lot of sense to me as there are just so many different parts and they are cheap on eBay. But there are things that are just not available or are very clunky in operation or looks. I own a GoPro, three Contour and two Sony Action cams so here is what I have built.

To go from a Sony HDR-AZ1 (Sony Mini) direct to GoPro, I built one of these:


To go directly from my Contour cameras T-Rail system to GoPro, I made a couple of these:


I modified my seat post mount (pictured above) to sit parallel to the ground instead of at an angle down.


I also drew up the same seat post mount for a 31.6 mm post, but I have not printed it yet. The seat post clamps use two M4 x 16 mm socket head cap screws and nylon lock nuts. The rest of the hardware is the standard sized GoPro thumbscrew and acorn nut. The Sony Direct mount uses one M4 x 10 mm socket head cap screw. Click on any of the three images above if your interested in purchasing any of these. This is not a business for me, I just wanted to share what I was doing with the cycling community. One problem with 3d Printing, is that each part created is very labor and time intensive. Its not like making a mold and then injection molding thousands of parts, it is one part at a time. Hence the cost of building is more for the avid tinkerer and those who want to say they have something unique. I also try to focus on things that haven't been built yet (like the direct to GoPro mounts), or are of such poor design that they could use a reworking (like the GoPro handlebar/seat post mount).


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

What are these "3D Printed" mounts made out of? I don't know anything about them but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't trust anything that was "printed" to hold my GoPro...


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

big0mike said:


> What are these "3D Printed" mounts made out of? I don't know anything about them but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't trust anything that was "printed" to hold my GoPro...


Many home printers will use ABS (think LEGOS, but not as smooth and shiny), there are other options available. Many commercial printers print using a different method that uses Nylon powder fused with a laser. This is what Shapeways uses and what each image links to. Commercial 3D printers can also print some metals, although the cost goes up exponentially.

ABS printed parts are close to but not exactly as strong as the injection molded parts that come from GoPro or any compatible mount manufacturer. The Nylon parts are a bit more flexible if you make the walls thin, but stiffen up by adding material. Nylon can also be colored with RIT dye after printing. I have not had any issues with the 3D printed parts I have on my bike, which also includes Garmin mounts as well as camera mounts. Of course as with anything, how a part is designed contributes a lot to the overall quality and strength. That is why I tried to make the mounts direct types, that go directly from Sony to GoPro or Contour to GoPro, instead of using something like a Sony/Contour to Tripod + Tripod to GoPro.

Considering that this thread is full of homebrew amalgamations of parts and adapters, there is more of those I wouldn't trust than any 3D part I have. We have PVC pipe, Velcro straps, hose clamps, clamps made for other devices, epoxy, you name it. I have always believed, especially after years of trying different things, that direct mounts offer better device protection, stability, strength, lower weight and usually smaller profiles than a bunch of adapters strung together to get something to work. If I can make that happen with a 3D printed part, then that will be my first choice.

Just look at my Contour post above. I had to "build" an adapter to thread a 6 mm rod into the bottom of a RAM-B-273SS-M6U then use a RAP-B-201U-A Composite short extension arm attached to a RAM-B-348U-GP1. This ends up with a camera that is canted out to the side so it doesn't stand 12" above the bars. It is also highly prone to shaking no matter how tight you clamp down the extension arm. With my direct to GoPro 3D part I just use a cheap alloy GoPro style top cap and my adapter slid into the t_rail. Much lower profile and less prone to breaking in the event of a crash. Also the part count is lower, just two instead of three (not counting that the arm is two parts), and one 3D part is cheaper than all those RAM mount parts.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

I added a few more direct connect mounts to go from the Contour and Sony to the GoPro. I am trying hard not to duplicate what is already available unless the current versions are just poor designs or too universal. You know the saying, jack of all trades, master of none. I really think that direct mounting is way better and will help eliminate shakes and jello by having less connections and lower weight. I love seeing all the innovative ways you guys are mounting your cams, and I often take inspiration from them.

I have them available on Shapeways Store here: https://www.shapeways.com/shops/revolutionaries


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

So I am fooling around with chainstay mounts and found this in one of my old parts boxes.








So I decided to create this mount.








Just requires a single M5 x 45 mm socket head cap screw and one M5 nylon insert lock nut. Retains full functionality as a light mount. I am thinking that something like a small bar mounted Cree flashlight could be used as a movie light mounted on the same bracket. Or a double mount could be designed to add a Knog Qudos, which already has a GoPro compatible mounting tab. Should know in a couple of weeks if it will work.

The setup will put the GoPro mounting tabs about 60 mm away from the bicycle frame, so at its closest the camera will be about 30 mm (~ 1 3/16") away from the frame.

I think this same setup with no changes should work in the currently available KCNC Light Mount Bracket.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Sony AZ1 direct to GoPro mount*

Here is the results of my 3D print for mounting the Sony AZ1 directly into a GoPro mount,









There are a few small areas where I feel like an adjustment is necessary, otherwise it works fine and holds the camera very securely.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

WheresWaldo, Awesome work man! Ill have to take a look at that store link because i've been looking for some mount options for cool views down by the wheels. Very cool stuff, for other DIYgopro.com has some pretty awesome home projects, one the mount a swivel arm to a helmet so its spins around as you ride. Sounds retarded, looks retarded, but the video sure is cool. Obviously not for trail use but neat none the less.

And whoever said they wouldn't trust a 3d printed connection to hold, they are making receivers for AR15s that are 3d printed, I would venture to guess that the gun powder propellant probably exerts a little more force and stress than a bike bouncing over some rocks.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

@A Little Bird - If I can be of some assistance let me know. I really like working out tailored solutions to these types of challenges. See my thread here so we don't clutter up this one with the 3D stuff. http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-pov-cameras/3d-printed-camera-mounts-accessories-948465.html

I just stopped by DIYGoPro, some interesting stuff, but not a large community just yet. Although I didn't spend a whole lot of time there.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

I made this piece and kept it open source, as I am not interested in building it other than for myself. But if you have a GoPro and have or can get a hold of the older Contour rotating mount with LOCK button, then you can convert it to a Rotating GoPro mount without the use of an adapter. Any 3D printer should be able to print this part. It is up on Thingiverse. Original 123D Design source file is included.

Convert Contour Rotating Mount to GoPro Rotating Mount by WheresWaldo - Thingiverse



















This is the Contour mount I am talking about, generation 1 rotating mount.









This conversion cannot be done with the newer lower profile Contour rotating mounts, but it is the only way to get a very low profile rotating mount for a GoPro without using two extensions strung together. When you take apart the Contour mount do not lose or break and of the pieces, especially the little U shaped locking piece.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Custom 3D printed GoPro seat post mounts (free download)*

Anyone who has a 3D printer or has access to a 3D printer and wants a size specific seat post mount for their GoPro style action camera. I have posted 2 simplified designs on YouMagine. They both look essentially the same one is size specific to 27.2 mm round seat posts the other to 31.6 mm.

To print have your slicer program re-position the two halves and add support material. Cut away the support material after printing. The mounts use two M3 x 15 mm socket head cap screws and matching M3 nylon insert lock nuts to secure it to the seat post. A standard GoPro style thumbscrew and acorn nut (M5) attaches the camera. Long and short arm versions are available at the download links.
















31.6 GoPro Seat Post Mount
27.2 GoPro Seat Post Mount

My way of saying thanks to this community. If you do not want to print your own I have more streamlined versions of these in many more sizes on my Shapeways page (see link in signature), plus stuff for Garmin and Sony too!


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

Seat post mount looks cool but I lost a gopro from that position so make sure to tether it, I know some 3D printed materials are somewhat brittle.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Special offer from Shapeways 15% off anything in Nederlandse Oranje*

In honor of Their Dutch heritage, Shapeways is offering 15% off all Orange Strong & Flexible this week to celebrate King's Day. Use code *KINGSDAY15* to save on anything from the marketplace through Friday May 1*.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

*How to Mount a GoPro on a Garmin Virb Rotating Mount*

A custom GoPro mount that uses a Virb Flat or Curved Rotating mount. Here is how I mounted My GoPro on the Garmin mount. First you need these two items from the Garmin Virb mount.









Then I had this GoPro/Garmin Mount Insert 3D printed.

















Once inserted in the mount and the Garmin Lock ring screwed on and hand tightened you have this.









Now the rest of the hardware is standard GoPro stuff, you can attach the camera directly here or any of the myriad of GoPro extensions or attachments.









I really like the fact that this arrangement allows the GoPro to be tilted and rotated in as small and secure mount as possible, it is easy to loosen the lock ring just enough to rotate the mount to get the angle you need.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything new out there? I picked up a session recently, and would like to be able to quickly/ easily move it from bike to bike. The Talon looked really promising, but appears funding wasn't successful. All the others are super bulky.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

alshead said:


> Anything new out there? I picked up a session recently, and would like to be able to quickly/ easily move it from bike to bike. The Talon looked really promising, but appears funding wasn't successful. All the others are super bulky.


There is a new 360 degree swivel Gopro mount that was just introduced.

It looks like it is more functional and robust than the cheesy and weak mounts that litter this thread.

http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/pro-handlebar-seatpost-pole-mount/AMHSM-001.html


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh- still nothing QR though. I'd even go for something that could be used with the stock QR bases. A GoPro QR base that had the standard GoPro interface on the bottom would work, then I could use something like the K-Edge on two bikes and easily move it between them...


----------



## STATO (Feb 12, 2006)

alshead said:


> Huh- still nothing QR though. I'd even go for something that could be used with the stock QR bases. A GoPro QR base that had the standard GoPro interface on the bottom would work, then I could use something like the K-Edge on two bikes and easily move it between them...


Thankfully something like that does exist!









Clip Adapter from SP, other companies make them but difficult to track down.

I just bought a second GoPro so picked up a few of those SP mounts to make it easier to swap cameras about to different spots.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

^Sick! Thanks! I've been looking all over for exactly that. Ordering now...


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm looking for a GoPro mount that will fit my Thomson stem... there's the Roll Bar Mount:

http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/roll-bar-mount/GRBM30.html

But since the Thomson Elite X4 stem is flat on the top and bottom, the curved form of the Roll Bar Mount doesn't work well. Is there anything similar to this that has flat clamps on top and bottom, and a similar way to tighten the clamp to my stem?


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I browsed the titles of this thread but didn't see anyone's under-visor mounting techniques. I'd like to stick the Session I'm buying to replace my Hero 4 Silver (lost/stolen) up under the visor on my DH helmet but am hesitant to rely on 3M stickies on the uneven surface. TLD D2 and 100% Aircraft helmets. Thanks!


----------



## STATO (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok so finally received the SP mounts linked above. They work great, really positive click on the gopro qr mounts, and the SP mounts actually come with 2 SP branded QR which are good also.

Only issue so far is the mount is quite tall so needed to re-think positioning, but its stiff so havnt suffered any vibration induced footage wobble when ive mounted it to my handle bars to test.

DH40 - regarding your question, you should start a new post to get the best answers, but this might be of interest to your question... Making a Sugru GoPro mount - Factory Jackson Factory Jackson


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a TLD D3 and my body has a 100% Aircraft helmet. We use Sugru and were able to mount our gropros in the fully seal case. There is just enough room and you dont see it while riding. 
I like the position much better than any other helmet mount, but the footage you get is much better as a "chase cam" and no so great for riding solo or out front. If you tilt the camera lower to get more of your own action, it makes it more difficult to watch. I still prefer the chesty for a good rider perspective.


----------



## ppilling13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I am not using a go-pro in this vid but it is still a custom mount for my handlebars, its the first time i've ever tried something like this where do you suggest i mount the camera to get less shaky footage.


----------



## ppilling13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another example of my incredibly shaky footage


----------

